# jar signation entfernen



## Gast2 (11. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab mit einem ant script alle meine jars signiert, was auch wunderbar klappt nur haben alle plugins von eclipse auch eine signifikation wie kann ich diese entfernen??

thx


----------



## Gast2 (11. Aug 2008)

> <unjar src="@{jar}" dest="${temp.file}">
> <patternset>
> <include name="**"/>
> <exclude name="META-INF/*.SF"/>
> ...


----------



## Gast2 (12. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Ordner mit vielen jars und ich möchte mein build relativ dynamisch halten.
Ich möchte von den jars alles Signaturen entfernen. Ich weiß nur nicht so recht wie...
Mein build entpackt mir zwar alle jars und entfernt die signatur doch weiß ich nicht 
wie ich diese mit dem richtigen namen wieder zusammenpacke.


```
<unjar dest="${builder.build.dir}/temp1">
      <patternset>
        <include name="**"/>
        <exclude name="META-INF/*.SF"/>
        <exclude name="META-INF/*.DSA"/>
        <exclude name="META-INF/*.RSA"/>
      </patternset>
      <fileset dir="${builder.build.dir}/xxx">
        <include name="*.jar"/>
      </fileset>
     </unjar>
```

thx


----------

